# canadian passport



## dchou1107 (Jan 21, 2011)

My wife would like to join me this week for my visit in abu dhabi but she has a canadian passport. Does she need to get a visa ahead of time?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Yes she will need to arrange a visa prior to the trip as Canadians are no longer granted visas on arrival. If you're flying with Emirates they can sponsor the visa, otherwise contact the hotel where you will be staying, or a travel agent in the UAE.


----------

